# Help With Author's Name?



## SparkyLT (Jul 6, 2008)

I read this book a long time ago and I'd like to read it again, but I'm not sure about the name and I have no clue about the author. I _think_ the book's name was "Eccentric Circles."

It was about a young woman named Piper who was a writer and had just inheirited her beloved grandmother's house. I don't remember how exactly, but her grandmother turned out to have been murdered by one of her I think 3 fairy friends. It's up to Piper to figure out which, though her opinion becomes biased because she's falling in love with one of them. Anyway in the end she starts believing he's the killer, and she goes to the actual murdered for help. He believes she's on to him, so he starts trying to kill her as well, when Piper's suspect\boyfriend comes in and saves the day, sacrificing himself in the process. But here's the shocking end: the realm of fairies depends totally on the whims of human writers, and so Piper (after a pep talk from her dead grandma) simply writes him back to life.

It was a really cool book and was my favorite fairy story before I was introduced to Holly Black's work. But I would still loe to have my own copy, so does anyone know the name (for sure) and the author?


----------



## RomanticRose (Jul 6, 2008)

Amazon.com: Eccentric Circles: Rebecca Lickiss: Books

First on the google search page.


----------



## SparkyLT (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks.


----------

